# how many of these do you feel you connect with?



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

hey! third post today!

just thought this might be interesting. i didn't put it as a poll because a lot of people feel more than one of these. just write yes or no or sometimes

feeling "imaginary":
feeling "cartoony":
feeling like your body does not belong to you:
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them:
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered:
not recognizing yourself in the mirror:
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once:
unable to concentrate:
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process:
feeling less real when other people are around:
vision/auditory fuzz:
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home:
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's:
home feels foreign:
close friends or family feel foreign:
forgetting your best friend's name:
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away):

add more if you like.

more added from other members and myself!

fear of disappearing:
fear of going crazy:
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): 
despair over loss of former life: 
body aches:
hopeless case: 
feeling deeply sad: 
panick attacks:
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there:
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: 
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself:
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc:
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream:


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": no
feeling "cartoony": yes
feeling like your body does not belong to you: somewhat
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: YES
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: no
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: yes
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: yes
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: no, although it feels foreign
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no, although they feel foreign
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes

here's some more

head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): yes
despair over loss of former life: YES
body aches: YES

A little test for anyone interested: place your index finger (from either hand) on your cheekbone such that it is directly below the center of your eye (on the respective side) and in line with your nostrils. This means for most people that their finger will be about 1 inch directly below their eye. Now press firmly against your cheekbone with your index finger (although not nearly so hard that your finger joints start to ache).

Does it feel tender and sore when you press like that? I barely have to press and I can feel a tinge of pain. If you feel pain/tenderness, know that this isn't normal! You aren't supposed to be sore like that. It is from the muscles being tense, not cleaning out toxins properly etc. For me constant dull pains all over my body come on so slowly and had been around for so long I had basically come to accept them. You shouldn't however! You are not supposed to feel pain all the time. DP/DR aside, how could anyone not feel anxious if they were in physical pain all the time!

Peace,
Magneto


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ID SAY YES TO ALL BUT ONE OF THEM-THAT WOULD BE KNOWING MY BEST FRIENDS NAME.....THAT REMAINS BUT SINCE SHES AVOIDING ME AT THE MOMENT ITS ONE THING I COULD DO WITH FORGETTING SO I DIDNT FEEL SO REJECTED[i think she thinks dp is contigous or something]


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": yes
feeling "cartoony": yes
feeling like your body does not belong to you: yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: no
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: no
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: yes 
feeling less real when other people are around: somewhat
vision/auditory fuzz: yes
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: no but foreign 
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no but foreign
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes

how can you not feel like yourself when you are nothing but yourself? argh i hate feeing like this!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

YES to all of them except I could always remember names and didn't have trouble making or keeping friends (although I didn't have many, I said I didn't want them either, so maybe I was just good at fooling myself, lol)

But all the physical symtpoms/descriptions above, 100 per cent yes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": no - but kind of invisible
feeling "cartoony": no
feeling like your body does not belong to you: kind of
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: no - but feel like I act myself
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes 
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: no 
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: no 
unable to concentrate: yes 
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: yes 
feeling less real when other people are around: somewhat 
vision/auditory fuzz: yes 
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: no but foreign 
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no but foreign 
forgetting your best friend's name: no 
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes

also:

hopeless case : yes
feeling deeply sad : yes
panick attacks : sometimes
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there
feeling lost in space and time - feacky : yes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself : yes

Cynthia


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Magneto, 
Thats your sinuses. You should see your GP or an ear nose and throat guy- ESPECIALLY if you have ringing in your ears. It may or may not help your DP/DR, but it seems like a lot of people on here have ringing in the ears, earaches, and sinus trouble. I think it might have to do with a certain body type which is predisposed to DP.

Peace 
Homeskooled


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> it seems like a lot of people on here have ringing in the ears, earaches, and sinus trouble. I think it might have to do with a certain body type which is predisposed to DP.
> Homeskooled


i always thought i had ringing in my my ears becauase i listen to my ipod 4 hours out of my day with the volume up so high i'm surprised my ears haven't blown up yet.

huh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": I don't know
feeling "cartoony": No
feeling like your body does not belong to you: Sometimes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: Haven't tried lately
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: Often
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: sometimes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: yes
unable to concentrate: All the time
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: sometimes
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: whacked vision
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: don't think so
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: slightly
home feels foreign: yes, this sucks
close friends or family feel foreign: yes
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes

fear of disappearing: sort of
fear of going crazy: yes
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): very slight
despair over loss of former life: yes
body aches: yes
hopeless case: still new to me
feeling deeply sad: yes
panick attacks: yes
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: yes
feeling lost in space and time: yes, it is freaky
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: huh?
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: yeah
_________________


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Every single one of those symptoms yes. The "best friends" name one I think was way too specific and that is the reason no one has experienced it. I'm assuming if you mean "attempting to pull some piece of memory to the surface and for a few seconds you just can't find it". I get that all the time.. someone asks "so how old are you" and I just freeze.. I feel like i've forgotten, I have no idea etc. Then my jumbled thoughts somewhat come together and I remember.


----------



## tori (Oct 15, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": no
feeling "cartoony": sometimes
feeling like your body does not belong to you:yes 
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them:yes 
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered:yes 
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once:yes 
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process:yes 
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: yes
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: no
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no
home feels foreign: yes
close friends or family feel foreign:yes 
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away):yes

fear of disappearing: no
fear of going crazy: yes
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know):no 
despair over loss of former life: yes
body aches: no
hopeless case: yes
feeling deeply sad:yes 
panick attacks: no
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there:yes 
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: yes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself:yes 
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc:yes


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": yes 
feeling "cartoony": yes
feeling like your body does not belong to you: no
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: no
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: yes
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: yes
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: yes
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: yes
home feels foreign: yes
close friends or family feel foreign: yes
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes
fear of disappearing: no
fear of going crazy: yes yes yes
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): no
despair over loss of former life: yes
body aches: sometimes
hopeless case: no
feeling deeply sad: sometimes
panick attacks: sometimes
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: yes
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: sometimes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: yes
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: lately, yes


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": Yes!
feeling "cartoony": Not really, no.
feeling like your body does not belong to you: Yes!
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: Totally, yes.
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: Yes.
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: Since the day I was born.
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: Yes, more and more so as I grow older.
unable to concentrate: All the time.
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: I call them "the noise".
feeling less real when other people are around: Yes. 
vision/auditory fuzz: Yes, totally.
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: I can't even recognize my own room.
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: Not my mother's, because I'm close to her, and not my old man's, because he did this to me, but everyone else, yes.
home feels foreign: Totally.
close friends or family feel foreign: Yes.
forgetting your best friend's name: He's like a brother to me, so no.
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): Of course.

fear of disappearing: I actually Want to disappear.
fear of going crazy: Yes, all the time. I suspect I already may be.
head "ringing" : when DP episodes are frequent, yes.
despair over loss of former life: AND loss of current life.
body aches: Not unless I overdo the weights.
hopeless case: I try to stay focused on doing things, but yes.
feeling deeply sad: Sign of depression. Yes.
panick attacks: I think I'm in a constant state of Panic attack.
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: Time passes too quickly by me. I don't remember any specific day.
feeling lost in space and time : Yes.
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: Yes. Very common debate in Japan : Are you the you that others perceive, the you that you think you are? How many 'yous' are there? For us it's not philosophical, but real.
speech-stuttering, mixing words together, etc: And speaking like a retard, oh yes. Sometimes what I say comes out in gibberish, which I think is the official language of the race of DPers. areenk utss er...wei er lin.(I think it's a way of living)


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

nayashi said:


> feeling "imaginary": YES
> feeling "cartoony": YES
> feeling like your body does not belong to you: NO
> have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them:BADLY
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

--


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": always always always. it's the best way i can describe it.
feeling "cartoony": under extreme cercumstances
feeling like your body does not belong to you: yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: oh my dear yes.
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: i need a storage garage for my head
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes sir
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: yes'um
unable to concentrate: i am the posterchild for ADD, or so i'm told
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: sometimes memories that i don't even remember come at me like WHOA!!
feeling less real when other people are around: this is probably why i don't have any friends...
vision/auditory fuzz: yis
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: turn me around three times in my own kitchen and i won't know where i am
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: yea. when people ask me what my mom or brother look like, i can describe their gender and hair color, that's about it.
home feels foreign: everywhere else, too. i feel like the new kid in my town all the time, even though i've lived here for 13 years
close friends or family feel foreign: yes
forgetting your best friend's name: i can barely remember my own name much less my best friend's
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): of course my dear.

fear of disappearing: every bloody day
fear of going crazy: not so much a fear, but i just know i'm going to, but i'm not scared.
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): i do have head ringing, but i'm pretty sure it's because i blast my headphones so loud that my eardrums are shot to hell
despair over loss of former life: i've never had a life without DP/DR, so i couldn't be sad about it.
body aches: sure?
hopeless case: i try not to think of it that way...but it could be that i'm 16, not because i have DP
feeling deeply sad: teen angst, or DP? that is the kunundrum (did i spell that right?)
panick attacks: no, actually. i have yet to encounter one. 
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: wait, you mean yesterday already happened? goddammit. wait, was that my birthday? no wait...my birthday's in april...
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: i'm the most spacey person EVER
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: YOU JUST HIT THE JACKPOT
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: yes, i sound very much retarded.
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: not always a bad dream, but most the time. sometime's it's an okay dream, sometime's it's a good dream, but mostly bad.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": YES.

feeling "cartoony": HMMM...I'D HAVE TO SAY NO.

feeling like your body does not belong to you: YES

have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: NO, BUT I DO HAVE A NARCISSISTIC COMPLEX AND SO I AM A VERY HIGH MAITENANCE FRIEND, ALAS.

feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: ABSOLUTELY.

not recognizing yourself in the mirror: WELL, NOT LITERALLY, BUT I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.

feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: YES INDEED.

unable to concentrate: HMM...YES...I MEAN, NO...I MEAN, WHAT WAS THE QUESTION?

memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: YES, VERY CLUTTERED.

feeling less real when other people are around: ACTUALLY, I FEEL MORE REAL WHEN OTHER PEOPLE ARE AROUND. I DON'T LIKE BEING ALONE, DESPITE MY CONTEMPT FOR PEOPLE.

vision/auditory fuzz: NOT LITERALLY.

forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: AGAIN, NOT LITERALLY.

have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: NO.

home feels foreign: YES...IT "FEELS" FOREIGN.

close friends or family feel foreign: YES...WELL, THEY DON'T "FEEL" FOREIGN...IT'S MORE LIKE I FEAR THAT THEY EVENTUALLY WILL FEEL FOREIGN, IF THAT MAKES ANY SENSE.

forgetting your best friend's name: NO. NEVER HAD ANY LITERAL MEMORY PROBLEMS EXCEPT PERHAPS AFTER A DRINKING BINGE.

"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): ABSOLUTELY.

add more if you like.

more added from other members and myself!

fear of disappearing: NOT LITERALLY, BUT METAPHORICALLY I SUPPOSE.

fear of going crazy: YES. TO BE HONEST, I THINK I'VE PASSED THAT POINT.

head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): NO.

despair over loss of former life: YES, YES, YES

body aches: NO.

hopeless case: YES.

feeling deeply sad: YES, ESPECIALLY LATELY.

panick attacks: DEFINITELY.

feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: KIND OF, I GUESS

feeling lost in space and time - feacky: YES.

feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: YES...HITS THE NAIL ON THE PROVERBIAL HEAD.

speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: SOMETIMES WHEN I'M REALLY FLUSTERED, BUT NOT USUALLY.

Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: THIS ONE'S A NO-BRAINER.

s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

feeling "imaginary": No
feeling "cartoony": No
feeling like your body does not belong to you: Yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: Yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: Yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: Yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: No
unable to concentrate: Yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: Yes
feeling less real when other people are around: Yes
vision/auditory fuzz: Yes
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: No
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: No
home feels foreign: No
close friends or family feel foreign: Yes
forgetting your best friend's name: No
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): Yeah
fear of disappearing: Yes
fear of going crazy: YEP
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): Sometimes
despair over loss of former life: Never had none
body aches: Yes
hopeless case: Sometimes
feeling deeply sad: Sometimes
panick attacks: YEP
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: No
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: No
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: YES
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: Sometimes
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: Reading that question made me feel that way


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

feeling "imaginary": Sort of
feeling "cartoony": No
feeling like your body does not belong to you: Yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: No
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: Yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: Sort of
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: Yes
unable to concentrate: Yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: Yes
feeling less real when other people are around: Yes
vision/auditory fuzz: Sort of
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: No
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: No
home feels foreign: A little
close friends or family feel foreign: Yes
forgetting your best friend's name: No
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): Yes

add more if you like.

more added from other members and myself!

fear of disappearing: Yes
fear of going crazy: Very
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): Tinnitus
despair over loss of former life: Incredibly
body aches: No
hopeless case: Very much so
feeling deeply sad: 110%
panick attacks:Yes
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: Yes
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: Yes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: Yes
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: No
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: No - but I find myself craving that "Well, everything was OK in the end" feeling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

feeling "imaginary": NO
feeling "cartoony": NO
feeling like your body does not belong to you: NO
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: NO
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: SOMETIMES
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: SOMETIMES
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: NO
unable to concentrate: SOMETIMES
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: NO
feeling less real when other people are around: NO
vision/auditory fuzz: YES
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: NO
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: NO
home feels foreign: NO
close friends or family feel foreign: SOMETIMES
forgetting your best friend's name: NO
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): NO

add more if you like.

more added from other members and myself!

fear of disappearing: NO
fear of going crazy: SOMETIMES
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): SOMETIMES
despair over loss of former life: YES
body aches: SOMETIMES
hopeless case: YES
feeling deeply sad: YES
panick attacks: NOT ANYMORE
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: SOMETIMES
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: NO
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: SOMETIMES
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: NO
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: WELL LIFE OFTEN FEELS LIKE A NIGHTMARE BUT THATS BECAUSE I FEEL MISERABLE, NOT BECAUSE I ACTUALLY THINK IM IN A DREAM/NIGHTMARE


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": Kind of
feeling "cartoony": NO 
feeling like your body does not belong to you: YES
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: NOT REALLY, but keeping them has been harder right now
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: YES 
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: I RECOGNIZE, BUT I DON'T FEEL LIKES THATS ME
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: KIND OF
unable to concentrate: YES
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: YES 
feeling less real when other people are around: YES 
vision/auditory fuzz: NO 
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: NO 
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: SOMETIMES 
home feels foreign: SOMETIMES
close friends or family feel foreign: SOMETIMES
forgetting your best friend's name: NO 
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): DREAMLIKE???? HAHAHA, MORE LIKE NIGHTMARE STATE!

add more if you like.

more added from other members and myself!

fear of disappearing: KIND OF 
fear of going crazy: SOMETIMES 
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): NO
despair over loss of former life: YES 
body aches: SOMETIMES 
hopeless case: YES 
feeling deeply sad: NO, BUT I HAVE NO EMOTIONS REALLY 
panick attacks: NO
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: SOMETIMES 
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: YES
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: YES
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: YES
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: YUP
Watch yourself and try to test to see if you are "here": YES


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i feel just about all of those, its really hard, it sux that i can't feel my own body and that i am emotionally and physically numb, i keep getting memories from before i got this and it makes me think of trying to get back to that stage. the thing i hate the most is seeing other people live normal acting normal and saying hey i used to be just like them. you know enjoying nice days driving with the music turned up just enjoying life, i used to be like that. hopefully one day :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

feeling "imaginary": no
feeling "cartoony": no
feeling like your body does not belong to you: yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: yes
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: yes
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: yes 
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: not often
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no
home feels foreign: no
close friends or family feel foreign: not often
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes 
fear of disappearing: no
fear of going crazy: terrified
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): not often
despair over loss of former life: yes
body aches: yes
hopeless case: sometimes
feeling deeply sad: yes
panic attacks: not lately
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: yes
feeling lost in space and time: yes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: yes 
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: yes 
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: sometimes

ADDED: Feeling as if you are on a different plane of existence (i.e. only able to watch what's going on but not participate):
Not being able to pick up simple objects or misjudging an objects weight:
Not noticing when you are injured:


----------



## dax (Mar 16, 2005)

feeling "imaginary": no
feeling "cartoony": no
feeling like your body does not belong to you: no
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: no
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: yes
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: thoughts yes
feeling less real when other people are around: no
vision/auditory fuzz: yes!!!
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: don't forget, just get confused sometimes and thing the place isn't real, but not at home only in public spots
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: no
home feels foreign: no
close friends or family feel foreign: no
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes, in public places

add more if you like.

fear of disappearing: no
fear of going crazy: no just appearing crazy
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): no
despair over loss of former life: no
body aches: sometimes headaches and neckaches
hopeless case: no
feeling deeply sad: yes
panick attacks: yes
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: sometimes
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: no
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: no
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: yes, a lot
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: sometimes


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

feeling "imaginary": no
feeling "cartoony": no
feeling like your body does not belong to you: yes
have a hard time making friends and an even harder time keeping them: yes
feeling like your brain is extremely cluttered: yes
not recognizing yourself in the mirror: yes
feeling like your childhood was a movie you only saw once: yes
unable to concentrate: yes
memories and thoughts fly at you faster than you can process: no
feeling less real when other people are around: yes
vision/auditory fuzz: yes, very distorted
forgetting where you are, even when it's your own home: yes
have trouble remembering faces, even your own mother's: yes
home feels foreign: yes
close friends or family feel foreign: YES
forgetting your best friend's name: no
"dreamlike state" (that's a dead give away): yes

fear of disappearing: no
fear of going crazy: yes
head "ringing" (may be the same thing as tinnitus, I don't know): no
despair over loss of former life: yes
body aches: no
hopeless case: sometimes
feeling deeply sad: yes
panick attacks: no
feeling like you've kind of lost hours in your day, you remember it but it's like you weren't there or it's not really you who were there: yes
feeling lost in space and time - feacky: yes
feeling like you act yourself, everybody recognize you but not yourself: i don't feel like i act myself, yes to second bit
speach-studdering, mixing words together, etc: yes
Feeling you live in a nightmare/bad dream: yes


----------

